# Bolt with HD antenna?



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm advising a friend who wants to cut the Verizon/DirecTV cord. Does the Bolt work without cable or DirecTV, with just an HD antenna? If it works with just an antenna, would my friend be able to use a small HD antenna in the basement next to the TV, or would he need a rooftop antenna? Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

epstewart said:


> I'm advising a friend who wants to cut the Verizon/DirecTV cord. Does the Bolt work without cable or DirecTV, with just an HD antenna? If it works with just an antenna, would my friend be able to use a small HD antenna in the basement next to the TV, or would he need a rooftop antenna? Thanks.


Maybe. 

Seriously, there are too many variables for a definitive answer. But there are some steps your friend can take.

Walk around the block. Count the number of antennae & satellite dishes.

Put the zipcode into tvguide.com and get a list of channels you might expect. Check other sources, like tvfool.com and rabitears.info for more opinions.

Get a cheap antenna and connect it to a TV. Run a channel scan and see what it finds. These are starting points. There are other variables.

My report: TV Fool which means I have zero chance of OTA.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Seriously, there are too many variables for a definitive answer. But there are some steps your friend can take.
> 
> ...


That info is very helpful. Thanks.

The idea to try a cheap HD antenna right into the TV set is an excellent one. I noticed that the TiVo.com website supposedly can recommend some antennas under "Accessories," but when I click there nothing comes up. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

Start here --all the info you'll need to start your OTA journey

TV Fool
TV Fool


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

leswar said:


> Start here --all the info you'll need to start your OTA journey
> 
> TV Fool
> TV Fool


Thanks. I entered my friends' address and got a map that looks pretty good for them. They live in Baltimore MD in a location that isn't far from the TV towers. But I think they need to know whether an inexpensive HD antenna in their basement next to the TV would bring in the desired channels. So I'd like to point them at a cheap HD antenna model to try out. Do you have any ideas what model of digital HD antenna would be a good one to try in this situation?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

epstewart said:


> Thanks. I entered my friends' address and got a map that looks pretty good for them. They live in Baltimore MD in a location that isn't far from the TV towers. But I think they need to know whether an inexpensive HD antenna in their basement next to the TV would bring in the desired channels. So I'd like to point them at a cheap HD antenna model to try out. Do you have any ideas what model of digital HD antenna would be a good one to try in this situation?


It would be helpful if they had a window facing the direction of the towers. As for cheap, try Walmart, eBay or Best Buy.

BTW, there are UHF and VHF antennae. There are no color, HD or digital antennae.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/span-Med...110AN-Super-Thin-Indoor-HDTV-Antenna/40906773


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> It would be helpful if they had a window facing the direction of the towers. As for cheap, try Walmart, eBay or Best Buy.
> 
> BTW, there are UHF and VHF antennae. There are no color, HD or digital antennae.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/span-Med...110AN-Super-Thin-Indoor-HDTV-Antenna/40906773


OK, thanks, that is very helpful. I had no idea these antennas can cost under $10! As for a window, I believe my friends' basement has only some small ones that (I think) face north, while the relevant TV towers are to the south. But the Mediasonic antenna you recommended is cheap enough to try and may work, who knows? If not, a refund would be in order.


----------



## jhermit (Dec 18, 2015)

I am using a Bolt (not +) with OTA UHF/VHF antenna. From all my reading in TVFOOL, etc. I seriously doubt that a basement location would make them happy even if you are very close to the tower. However, it would be easy enough to get one at Walmart/Best Buy and see if it works. If not, you can return it.

I am pretty close to the towers and I bought a bowtie (4 bay) antenna for $25 at amazon and have been very happy. It is not in the attic, and in fact just attached, it to same pole that held my Dish on the side of the house. It is only 20"x12", so it is not a monstrosity. I can get about 30 channels and the Networks come in crystal clear. YMMV.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

If the coax runs are available you could possibly put an in-room antenna in a different room (on a higher floor). Signal boost might more than make up for the additional loss due to distance and possible splits.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks to all for their advice, all of which is good. It turns out my friend, who wanted to cut the cord because his DirecTV bill jumped from $50 to $70 a month, was able to call DirecTV and get the price down to $25 a month for one year. He had been getting DirecTV in a Verizon bundle, but AT&T bought DirecTV not too long ago. It took a while, but this month he started getting his monthly bill direct from DirecTV, and it was too high. But calling to complain brought the cost well below what it had originally been. Not only that, but he was able to get Verizon to lower its monthly bill, because DirecTV is now not part of the bundle.

So he's not cutting the cord, and he won't need to worry about whether he could make use of an indoor antenna.


----------

